# Any NAMM 2010 7 string rumours yet?



## Sepultorture (Nov 14, 2009)

i've been looking online and can't seam to find anything rumour wise about what might be happening in the seven string realm with the NAMM show next year

anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

Supposedly there's gonna be a few B.C. Rich 7s, not just the KK signature one.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 14, 2009)

jackson is supposed to have another 7, and Now that Ibanez discontinued the Xiphos 7 and the S7320, hopefully a couple new revamped 7's


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sure De Vries will be proudly unveiling a new axe. I'm certainly looking forward to it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder if ESP/LTD has anything planned. Perhaps an LTD version of the Horizon 7.


----------



## yetti (Nov 14, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> jackson is supposed to have another 7, and Now that Ibanez discontinued the Xiphos 7 and the S7320, hopefully a couple new revamped 7's



They only dropped the black one. The white one is still in production.


----------



## Rogueleader (Nov 14, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> jackson is supposed to have another 7, and Now that Ibanez discontinued the Xiphos 7 and the S7320, hopefully a couple new revamped 7's



I hope its a seven string sls guitar (or hardtail soloist) with nonactive pickups and a mahogany body. My SLSMG is the best guitar I have owned.


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom Anderson will be doing a limited run of Drop Top and Pro Am 7's if you've got 3400 to spare


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

Wasn't there going to be some Suhr 7s?


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 14, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> I'm sure De Vries will be proudly unveiling a new axe. I'm certainly looking forward to it.



This
Also Rusty Cooley's Mahogany RC7 and RC8


----------



## maximummetal288 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers for some new ESP/LTD ones! I'd like a sunburst MH-1000 7 string, just something with colors. I really hate how ESP only likes to do black everything.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 14, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if ESP/LTD has anything planned. Perhaps an LTD version of the Horizon 7.



+1

i hope to the guitar gods this is what will happen!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2009)

maximummetal288 said:


> I really hate how ESP only likes to do black everything.


 
I think I'm one of the few that loves black guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2009)

Suhr 7
Anderson 7
Ibanez RGA 7 & 8


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2009)

RGA7 Prestige is all I want.


----------



## Taylor2 (Nov 14, 2009)

maximummetal288 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for some new ESP/LTD ones! I'd like a sunburst MH-1000 7 string, just something with colors. I really hate how ESP only likes to do black everything.


 
Dude 95% of ESP's instruments are all flamboyant colors.

If anything, they need more black guitars. Or at least an option.

They used to do the MH-1000 in black but not anymore. Every other color almost but not black.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 14, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Suhr 7
> Anderson 7
> Ibanez RGA 7 & 8



and RGA 7 is the longest running rumour i have ever heard for an ibanez product

but fuck do i ever hope it one day happens

and if they did come with an RGA 7, i'd wait till they came out with some special edition or regular edition, or Pretige japanese only edition with NO trem before i'd buy one.

but if they did make an RGA 7, it would be a step in the right direction


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 14, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Suhr 7
> Anderson 7
> Ibanez RGA 7 & 8


Huh RGA?
Since when?
I haven't heard anything.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Dude 95% of ESP's instruments are all flamboyant colors.
> 
> If anything, they need more black guitars. Or at least an option.
> 
> They used to do the MH-1000 in black but not anymore. Every other color almost but not black.



As of right now, none of ESP or LTD's 7-strings come in bright/flashy/unique colors. They all come in some variation of black, minus a nice trans black.


----------



## Taylor2 (Nov 14, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As of right now, none of ESP or LTD's 7-strings come in bright/flashy/unique colors. They all come in some variation of black, minus a nice trans black.


 


Totally blanked out and forgot we were talking about 7's only.


THE REST of the their line needs moar black


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Totally blanked out and forgot we were talking about 7's only.
> 
> 
> THE REST of the their line needs moar black



They need some nice trans-blacks, gives the same dark aesthetic, but with an extra touch of class.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm pretty comfortable with the source on the Ibanez RGA 7 & 8 info. No idea if they're Prestige or not though, so knowing Ibanez they're probably Indonesian and basswood and will still be over $1000


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2009)

Well an affordable RGA8 is a pretty cool idea, and is probably what they're going for, but I just wouldn't buy anything less than Prestige when it comes to 7 strings.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 14, 2009)

An RGA7 would net Ibanez my money next year, for sure!


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> I'm sure De Vries will be proudly unveiling a new axe. I'm certainly looking forward to it.



That'll be a winner.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 14, 2009)

if it's an RGA 7 with trem, i'll pass and wait and see how popular it will be, which i imagine will be HUGE, and if that's the case, they may make a fixed bridge model, which i will be all over

or they just release a fixed bridge version at the same time, then i will be dumping MAD cash into that


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 14, 2009)

If they have RGA7s with trem or not, I'll buy either; if they have both, I'll buy both!


----------



## maximummetal288 (Nov 14, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They need some nice trans-blacks, gives the same dark aesthetic, but with an extra touch of class.


 
 Yup! It's dark and mean like black but has class because its transparent. Trans black is a good compromise, the h-307 looked awesome in trans black.


----------



## Valserp (Nov 14, 2009)

*Crosses fingers for Jackson KV7

Although It'd be at an insane price


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 14, 2009)

my greatest hope and fear is that they make an LTD version of the T-7...as i would be ALL over that, despite not having the money for it...perhaps i should look into getting some credit cards...or getting myself blacklisted from getting any


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 14, 2009)

IMO, if they're gno make an RGA7 or RGA8, it'll have fairly similar specs to the RGA6's.
Mahogany body with some sort of top
Bolt on AANJ maple neck with rosewood board
That gilbrartatar fixed bridge thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> IMO, if they're gno make an RGA7 or RGA8, it'll have fairly similar specs to the RGA6's.
> Mahogany body with some sort of top
> Bolt on AANJ maple neck with rosewood board
> That gilbrartatar fixed bridge thing.



I think from a production standpoint it would be easier for them to make a trem equipped RGA7. They already have a 7-string trem (not Gibraltar) as well as 7-string necks already set-up for a locking nut.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 14, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think from a production standpoint it would be easier for them to make a trem equipped RGA7. They already have a 7-string trem (not Gibraltar) as well as 7-string necks already set-up for a locking nut.



True.. but RGA's are known for those specs, and IMO you can't really call it a "true Ibanez RGA" without those specs. I'd buy it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> True.. but RGA's are known for those specs, and IMO you can't really call it a "true Ibanez RGA" without those specs. I'd buy it.



The term RGA simply means it has an Arched top. It'll most likely still have a mahogany body, and maple top, but seeing as there was a lot of clamoring for the trem equipped RGAT from last year, they might go with the trem.

Though, who knows.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 14, 2009)

even with all this talk, knowing Ibanez, they probably won't deliver 
(and yes I am an Ibanez fanboy , I've had about 10 guitars now, and 9 of them have been Ibanez, 1 Jackon KV30 )

but please Ibanez, surprise me.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2009)

If an affordable RGA8 comes out, I will record a video of myself pissing my pants and post it for the world to see.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 14, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> I will record a video of myself pissing my pants and post it for the world to see.



DO IT NOW!  

(no such thing as an affordable RGA8 BTW)


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 14, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> I'm sure De Vries will be proudly unveiling a new axe. I'm certainly looking forward to it.



Lord do I hope so  I too also hope for an RGA (again )


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll try and check with my sources tomorrow about that RGA7. I just hope it's not like at NAMM a few years back where they showed off Buz's custom RGA7 and nothing happened. This thing could have infinity humbuckers and garbage hardware and I'd still buy it. Just for the love of god don't make it black.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 15, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think from a production standpoint it would be easier for them to make a trem equipped RGA7. They already have a 7-string trem (not Gibraltar) as well as 7-string necks already set-up for a locking nut.


----------



## headibanez (Nov 15, 2009)

+1 for the rga7/no trem


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think 2010 is going to be a BIG year for 7 String players.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 15, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> I'll try and check with my sources tomorrow about that RGA7. I just hope it's not like at NAMM a few years back where they showed off Buz's custom RGA7 and nothing happened. This thing could have infinity humbuckers and garbage hardware and I'd still buy it. Just for the love of god don't make it black.



Yeah I'm with all of this, especially the last part. I am so damn tired of black guitars. I would absolutely looooove an RGA7 in white!



7deadlysins666 said:


> I think 2010 is going to be a BIG year for 7 String players.



I agree with this as well. We've already seen the market expand exponentially over the last few years, so I think we'll all benefit from this. I'm really hoping ESP breaks out an LTD NT7. I lust after that guitar hardcore.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Nov 15, 2009)

Jackson had the prototypes ready at namm 09, but they pushed them back for namm 10, Its there big anniversary year. I guess there going to have tons of cool shit. I have a feeling that they have an 8.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2009)

Supposedly Vai and Ibanez have something big cooked up, it's supposed to involve trems. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with 7s, but seeing as how he's been messing around with FTLOG lately, who knows.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 15, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly Vai and Ibanez have something big cooked up, it's supposed to involve trems. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with 7s, but seeing as how he's been messing around with FTLOG lately, who knows.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 15, 2009)

24 fret ibanez s7 would be my wish.

a 24 fret ibanez sa fixed bridge 7 would also be cool.


----------



## willyman101 (Nov 15, 2009)

What's so special about RGAs? I swear it's just an arch top and that's it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> What's so special about RGAs? I swear it's just an arch top and that's it.



Probably the mahogany body and maple top, as well as (usually) no trem. Things that have been severely lacking at Ibanez as far as 7s go, lately.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 15, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if ESP/LTD has anything planned. Perhaps an LTD version of the Horizon 7.



Wishful thinking perhaps?


----------



## JMP2203 (Nov 15, 2009)

fixed bridge version of the RG1527M

i hope


----------



## kmanick (Nov 15, 2009)

mahogany bodied maple top RG7's would most likely be great sellers.
I'd buy one if a hearbeat especially if they'd go back to using the same trems 
they used to use on the 7620's.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

I would murder for a 7 string 27 fret baritone xiphos like Muhammeds'. 
But that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I would murder for a 7 string 27 fret baritone xiphos like Muhammeds'.
> But that's wishful thinking.



Oh don't worry, there's a lot of that going on in this thread


----------



## Popsai (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd really them "cock headstock" horizons back from LTD ahah


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Oh don't worry, there's a lot of that going on in this thread



Yeah, but there's a huge difference between wishful thinking and just plain out of the question. RGA7s have been rumored forever, where as a 27 fret baritone Xiphos is just past crazy considering they just stopped production on the XPT. I would love to see one, but at least there's a chance, albeit small, that the RGAs will see the light of day.


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 15, 2009)

what about a Broderick signature?? 7 string maybe?? I hope theres gonna be more choices with a wider price range trough companies. I need a 7 and a 8 string before next summer for sure!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Wishful thinking perhaps?



That's what all these pre-NAMM threads tend to be. 

Nowadays even rumors from _reliable_ sources aren't a sure thing. No problem with a little speculation.


----------



## Bleak (Nov 15, 2009)

RGA7 sounds cool. If it's Mahogany/Maple, I'll buy it.

I wonder if we'll see something new happen to the JP7's for 2010.


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 15, 2009)

alright guys i work at an guitar shop in NJ and the rumors of an rga 7 are definitely true i was talkin to the rep about it about 2 or 3 weeks ago also 2 new vai models are comin out both 7s for the 20th anniversary of the uv... as for an rga 8 i got nothin but im pretty sure theres more 7s on the way this year from ibanez at least!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 15, 2009)

Im still gonna complain if non of them are extended scale but thats awesome news. Still a rumor but the most convincing thus far.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2009)

metallidude3 said:


> alright guys i work at an guitar shop in NJ and the rumors of an rga 7 are definitely true i was talkin to the rep about it about 2 or 3 weeks ago also 2 new vai models are comin out both 7s for the 20th anniversary of the uv... as for an rga 8 i got nothin but im pretty sure theres more 7s on the way this year from ibanez at least!



You sir, have given me quite the chubby.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> If an affordable RGA8 comes out, I will record a video of myself pissing my pants and post it for the world to see.



I will drive up there and gladly piss my pants with you, sir 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly Vai and Ibanez have something big cooked up, it's supposed to involve trems. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with 7s, but seeing as how he's been messing around with FTLOG lately, who knows.



FTLOG? Sorry, I don't know what that stands for 



metallidude3 said:


> alright guys i work at an guitar shop in NJ and the rumors of an rga 7 are definitely true i was talkin to the rep about it about 2 or 3 weeks ago also 2 new vai models are comin out both 7s for the 20th anniversary of the uv... as for an rga 8 i got nothin but im pretty sure theres more 7s on the way this year from ibanez at least!



YOU BETTER NOT BE SHITTING US.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I will drive up there and gladly piss my pants with you, sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he is shitting us, I may need to use that family cabin in West NY.........


Oh, FTLOG stands for "For The Love Of God", though I was using it in reference to Steve Vai's "burnt" UV77MC that he used to record the FTLOG video, and has since scratched the name "For The Love Of God" onto that particular UV's headstock.







It's recently been seen in the Jemini Pedal Demo video, as well as in the Vai/Oranthi Zoom recorder ad.


----------



## Vletrmx (Nov 15, 2009)

If the rumors are correct about an RGA 7, I will simultaneously shit and piss myself. In a good way, of course.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2009)

vineroon said:


> I will simultaneously shit and piss myself. In a good way, of course.


----------



## Senensis (Nov 16, 2009)

If Ibanez releases 2 new UVs and a rga7 next year, expect a triple NGD. More if they also have J-customs.

I just have to find a job now


----------



## technomancer (Nov 16, 2009)

metallidude3 said:


> alright guys i work at an guitar shop in NJ and the rumors of an rga 7 are definitely true i was talkin to the rep about it about 2 or 3 weeks ago also 2 new vai models are comin out both 7s for the 20th anniversary of the uv... as for an rga 8 i got nothin but im pretty sure theres more 7s on the way this year from ibanez at least!



Hadn't heard about the new Vai models, cool  (though I reserve judgement after that lexan clown vomit guitar...)

One of the places I heard it was an Ibanez rep so that's looking pretty likely on the RGA7


----------



## Decipher (Nov 16, 2009)

I would be pretty stoked on the RGA7 coming to light! That might be a NGD.... Same with the word of 2 new Ibanez UV7's for Vai. I would defenitly be intrigued with the FTLOG as it looks pretty fucking badass. 

I would also be curious if Ibanez plans to continue the APEX-CUSTOM model as well? It would nice if Munky put out either the ART7 he's been sporting lately or the Tobacco Burst/White pickguard RG7 he was using as well.... 

Has anyone heard anything about the EBMM JP7's? I'd be curious to see if there's anything new coming......


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 16, 2009)

Decipher said:


> I would be pretty stoked on the RGA7 coming to light! That might be a NGD.... Same with the word of 2 new Ibanez UV7's for Vai. I would defenitly be intrigued with the FTLOG as it looks pretty fucking badass.
> 
> I would also be curious if Ibanez plans to continue the APEX-CUSTOM model as well? It would nice if Munky put out either the ART7 he's been sporting lately or the Tobacco Burst/White pickguard RG7 he was using as well....
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about the EBMM JP7's? I'd be curious to see if there's anything new coming......



I hope they keep the Green APEX, unless I can snatch another used one up for cheap. I traded it to get my Agile which I love, but I would love to have another APEX in the near future. Great guitar.


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 16, 2009)

For shits and giggles Fender should come out with a total brutal metal 8 string with EMG bridge and single coil middle/neck. 
OR
ESP could come out with a LTD horizon 7 string.
itd be badanus.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 16, 2009)

If LTD did an MH-1007... that would be poifect!


----------



## sworth9411 (Nov 16, 2009)

when I asked the LA Ibanez rep about what to expect for 2010 he mentioned they may be reissuing two of the original universe models similar to the desert yellow and roadflare red they did a few years back.....with some updates......not sure how true this is but hey worth speculating about....he said maybe a suprise or two fingers crossed for 7 string rga


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 16, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> I hope its a seven string sls guitar (or hardtail soloist) with nonactive pickups and a mahogany body. My SLSMG is the best guitar I have owned.


 
Agreed. I owned an SLS when they came with EMG HZs and swapped to an 81/85 set. It was one of the most metal sounding guitars I've ever owned.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 16, 2009)

RGA-327... 

Damnit I've been sucked into the wishful thinking pattern


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 16, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> when I asked the LA Ibanez rep about what to expect for 2010 he mentioned they may be reissuing two of the original universe models similar to the desert yellow and roadflare red they did a few years back.....with some updates......not sure how true this is but hey worth speculating about....he said maybe a suprise or two fingers crossed for 7 string rga



If they somehow re-released the GR, I would shit my pants, and then promptly buy two.


----------



## Decipher (Nov 16, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> when I asked the LA Ibanez rep about what to expect for 2010 he mentioned they may be reissuing two of the original universe models similar to the desert yellow and roadflare red they did a few years back.....with some updates......not sure how true this is but hey worth speculating about....he said maybe a suprise or two fingers crossed for 7 string rga


Now I've always wondered if Ibanez would do something like that. It would be pretty cool if the UV7BK or PWH was reissued..... or even the GR......


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a feeling it's gonna be the PWH and the BK. Those have become the most touted player models. Though, they could go all out and do the GR and MC, which would be amazing.


----------



## darren (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, it'll probably be at least the PWH with an AANJ. I highly doubt they'd reissue the GR and MC models... they'd REALLY piss off the collectors.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2009)

darren said:


> Yeah, it'll probably be at least the PWH with an AANJ. I highly doubt they'd reissue the GR and MC models... they'd REALLY piss off the collectors.



I'm not sure about the AANJ, as the recent RG770DX reissues had the older style block joint. As did the RG550 reissues. 

By "updating" they probably mean they'll be using the 5-piece construction for the neck, just as the other reissues. 

I don't think it would piss off the collectors as much. It would give them the bragging rights of having an "Original" MC or GR. Plus, it gives them some more high-end limited editions to store away. 

But I also think it's not gonna be the MC or GR in any likelihood.


----------



## Rogueleader (Nov 16, 2009)

norrin radcliff said:


> Agreed. I owned an SLS when they came with EMG HZs and swapped to an 81/85 set. It was one of the most metal sounding guitars I've ever owned.



They are great guitars. I wish they still made mahogany bodied ones without actives (and in other finishes). I have a red 2006 one and it is my favorite guitar. If it had a recessed TOM it would be my dream guitar. They are also at a great price point (sub $1200).


----------



## darren (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah, true... i forgot the RG550 reissues had the original slanted-block heel.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 16, 2009)

If an RGA7/8 comes out, I will most likely simultaneously piss and shit my pants.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 16, 2009)

darren said:


> Yeah, it'll probably be at least the PWH with an AANJ. I highly doubt they'd reissue the GR and MC models... they'd REALLY piss off the collectors.



If it is a GR I will be in debt for quite a while... PWH not sure, would rather have an older players condition one. I like how when the body yellows a little but the pickguard stays white. Its something about that contrast that gives me GAS.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, a GR would make me get a credit card immediately. I would probably do the same for a PWH but with less vigor. If they re-release a green dot, I don't really care cause those aren't all that difficult to find, and I'm bout to buy a beater one anyways.


----------



## Monk (Nov 16, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> If it is a GR I will be in debt for quite a while... PWH not sure, would rather have an older players condition one. I like how when the body yellows a little but the pickguard stays white. Its something about that contrast that gives me GAS.


 
You mean, like this one:







I would definately get a GR or MC reissue, provided they don't cost and arm or a leg.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 16, 2009)

Monk said:


> You mean, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly like that!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 16, 2009)

Is anyone else down for another color variation on the RG1527? Honestly, think of it this way. They released a Mahogany RG7321, so an RG1527MH would be fucking amazing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 16, 2009)

Discontinue the royal blue 1527 please, we need a new colour.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 16, 2009)

I would be thrilled if Ibanez did a color variation of anything really. They have all the color options in the world for their 6s, but we get stuck with black, white, and blue


----------



## TOM4S (Nov 19, 2009)

Ibanez will be at the namm with 2 Munky's signatures, a 7 strings Les Paul and a new probably a new K7 in black with white binding or with a big maybe a sunburst.


----------



## Decipher (Nov 19, 2009)

TOM4S said:


> Ibanez will be at the namm with 2 Munky's signatures, a 7 strings Les Paul and a new probably a new K7 in black with white binding or with a big maybe a sunburst.


Rumour through your distributors in Europe?  If that is true, I really hope it's the Burst one with the White pickguard H/S config..... I will be ordering that the day of NAMM!!  Or if they did a K7 in black with white binding I'd be on that too..... 

 My wife hates Winter NAMM.....


----------



## mark105 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm hoping for the Dean RC7 mahogany w/ passives and a Ibby RGA 7.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> If an RGA7/8 comes out, I will most likely simultaneously piss and shit my pants.


 

This, with additional vomiting and seizuring.


----------



## Cypher (Nov 20, 2009)

TOM4S said:


> Ibanez will be at the namm with 2 Munky's signatures, a 7 strings Les Paul and a new probably a new K7 in black with white binding or with a big maybe a sunburst.



7 string les paul model would be awesome! Want!


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 20, 2009)

Anything with a neck singlecoil and I'll buy it.


----------



## Isan (Nov 20, 2009)

doo want RGA 7 for under 800$


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 20, 2009)

TOM4S said:


> Ibanez will be at the namm with 2 Munky's signatures, a 7 strings Les Paul and a new probably a new K7 in black with white binding or with a big maybe a sunburst.



Munky hasn't done anything lately (To my knowledge I could very easily be wrong) to be getting a new sig, especially not 3. And Ibanez seems to be running on demand and want of introducing new products, I doubt a 7 string Artist LP shape is something the public is in need of from Ibby at the moment. 

Those are cool ideas though.


----------



## JMP2203 (Nov 20, 2009)

Isan said:


> doo want RGA 7 for under 800$



that would be indonesian made


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 20, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> that would be indonesian made



Not a downside for me, sure I'd still pay the $2000ish Aus for a Japan made RGA7, and if they are like that I will.


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd like to see Carvin release an Ultra V7 and a X220C7 at the very least. With all their options you could likely get a Floyd or FT bridge at the least. It would be great if they would also have the Piezo option for their 7 string Floyds and FT or string thru's like they just did for the 6 strings.

If Carvin would offer a couple of neck profile options [Wizard would be a nice option for the 7 string] on their guitars I could probably live with nothing but Carvins and Warmoths ha.

Which would be my other hope. What the hell is up with Warmoth's 25" and 28 5/8" scale choices? This ones too short and this ones too long ha. Little Red Riding Hood syndrome. And I hope Carvin's owners don't agree with one of their employees who stated "Carvin will NEVER do a extended scale guitar ". A 27" Carvin scale option on the 7 strings and a baritone 6 string would be heaven.

A Prestige Ibanez with Mahogany body, that Swirl Ebony Top and a Wenge Maple neck with Ebony board 7 string with trem would be my Ibanez dream. Why doesn't Ibanez use Ebony fret boards?


----------



## Isan (Nov 21, 2009)

HaloHat said:


> Little Red Riding Hood syndrome.



That would be Goldylocks syndrome


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 21, 2009)

dean will be releasing some new 7 string dime models.


----------



## TOM4S (Nov 21, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Munky hasn't done anything lately (To my knowledge I could very easily be wrong) to be getting a new sig, especially not 3. And Ibanez seems to be running on demand and want of introducing new products, I doubt a 7 string Artist LP shape is something the public is in need of from Ibby at the moment.
> 
> Those are cool ideas though.



There will be a new K-7 black or sunburst and a new one with a fixed bridge which is a LP style.
You 'll see.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 21, 2009)

TOM4S said:


> There will be a new K-7 black or sunburst and a new one with a fixed bridge which is a LP style.
> You 'll see.


 Will the fixed bridge one be MIJ? Im sure the others will be.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 21, 2009)

oh great, another fixed bridge guitar but this time LP, fuck that


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 21, 2009)

Isan said:


> That would be Goldylocks syndrome


 
hey its my syndrome and if I want it to be... wait, damn, he's right.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 21, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> Is anyone else down for another color variation on the RG1527? Honestly, think of it this way. They released a Mahogany RG7321, so an RG1527MH would be fucking amazing.



There is no Mahogany RG7321. Both the BK and FM are basswood.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 22, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> dean will be releasing some new 7 string dime models.



Excellent. That's exactly what the world needs. More 7 string models for a dude who was the king of "just downtune a 6 blah blah blah". Although, I kinda understand his viewpoint since he was referring to people who only played the three lowest strings anyways.


----------



## Neil (Nov 22, 2009)

Any thing 27"? I would kill for a RGA7 27" I somehow doubt it will happen though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2009)

Isan said:


> doo want RGA 7 for under 800$



This is looking very likely


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 22, 2009)

If Carvin decided to offer a non-floating strat-type trem on their 7's, I would buy. If they'd offer the 747 with a neck singlecoil, I'd buy it and send them a very kindly worded note  If they offered both these options along with piezo's and 22 frets I'd personally swim across the Atlantic, run across the US, shake every single Carvin employer's hand and proceed to most likely die out of exhaustion before actually getting to play one... but it's a matter of principles, anyway.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 22, 2009)

i really do hope an RGA 7 fixed bridge comes out, i don't even care if it's prestige or not


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i really do hope an RGA 7 fixed bridge comes out, i don't even care if it's prestige or not



Well someone from Ibanez came on here and said that was in the works, along with a new UV and some JEMs.

I would love an RGA7, but if PRS bring out an SE 7 soon like Paul said he was planning to, then I will be torn.


----------



## Isan (Nov 22, 2009)

I will buy an RGA7 the second it becomes available.


----------



## JonesTown (Nov 23, 2009)

RGA 7 and re-issue on the UV's.........
Can you say NGD!?!?!?!?! Times Twice !!!!!!!!

Although, I'm sure I'd have to kill a family member to cash in the inheritance check.........(mysterious blow to the back of their head)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 23, 2009)

PRS 7?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 23, 2009)

JonesTown said:


> RGA 7 and re-issue on the UV's.........
> Can you say NGD!?!?!?!?! Times Twice !!!!!!!!
> 
> Although, I'm sure I'd have to kill a family member to cash in the inheritance check.........(mysterious blow to the back of their head)



If those two turn out to be true, I'll be plunging into debt just to get my hands on them.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 23, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> dean will be releasing some new 7 string dime models.



Oh joy. A little more of this:


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 23, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well someone from Ibanez came on here and said that was in the works, along with a new UV and some JEMs.
> 
> I would love an RGA7, but if PRS bring out an SE 7 soon like Paul said he was planning to, then I will be torn.


 

I was unaware of this, but one of my dream guitars is a 7 string RGA321F... so an RGA7321F, I suppose. I highly doubt its going to happen, but I'd buy it without hesitation. I haven't been a fan of anything other than MIJ Ibbies, so we'll see how this one pans out.

On the other hand, I'm HIGHLY interested in a new Universe and I hope they do something cool with it. Maybe it'll be a reissue, though (Green Dot).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> PRS 7?



People on here who work at PRS have been pushing for one, and someone spoke to Paul himself and asked him, he said 'soon, but not at this moment in time'.

It will happen, just a matter of when. I'm hoping late 2010-2011.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 23, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> People on here who work at PRS have been pushing for one, and someone spoke to Paul himself and asked him, he said 'soon, but not at this moment in time'.
> 
> It will happen, just a matter of when. I'm hoping late 2010-2011.


 
That's an _awesome _statement to give to someone!

 "Soon, young employee, but not at this moment in time."


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 23, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> That's an _awesome _statement to give to someone!
> 
> "Soon, young employee, but not at this moment in time."



Hey, I'd rather hear "soon" than "never"


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 23, 2009)

i have a slight feeling the universe may have something to do with an anniversary vai album? i heard something about a re-release of passion and warfare. A BURNT MC?? If this is the case im sure it will cost as much as a car.


----------



## Miek (Nov 23, 2009)

"PRS Guitars: The only guitars more force-sensitive than a Wookie!"


----------

